# Tips to Get BIG WIN at ONEBET - Bet Sharing



## Cecilia-123 (Nov 22, 2020)

There are literally thousands of predictions and news available online, encompassing just about every sport imaginable. Some prediction tips are free, and others come as part of a paid subscription service.

What’s the best predictions? There’s no straightforward answer to that — but I can certainly point you in the right direction. Here’s everything you need to know in order to dodge scams, avoid disappointment, and find a legitimate tipping service.

I have found a promotion at ONEBET recently- Bet sharing really meet all needs of mine. I have participated in the promotion and lucky been on the top 10 winner list. Here you may confused, then I will explain the tips to get BIG WIN at Bet - Share promotion of ONEBET.



*What is Bet - Share at ONEBET?*







Bet-Share is a new launched promotion at ONEBET, one of the latest bookmakers in the Uganda sports betting site. As a new sports betting site, ONEBET offers a variety of betting ways to meet all needs of customers.

Different from other site, the new launched Bet - Share promotion deserves trying.

OneBet Bet-Share is a promotion that enables one to share bets placed with friends, families or colleagues. This can be done directly through social media platforms such as WhatsApp, Facebook or SMS. Participants in this promotion stand a chance of winning up to 500,000 UGX.

I have shared my bets to my friends and my colleagues, they have placed the same bets like me. Then I have been the top 10 winners at the winner list. Maybe several days later, I can move on to top 3 winners.


*How did I move on to the top 10 winners at Bet-Share promotion?*

As a football enthusiast, I have tried many platforms and found that all promotions has its own rules and restrictions. The Bet-Share promotion is easy understanding. After placing a bet, there is a share button. Then I click it and share my bets to my friends through facebook, twitter or whatsapp with my own links. My friends place the same bet or they place bets on their favorite matches. Thanks to my friends, they have helped me to marching on top 10 winners at the winner ranks.

The more people who place bets through the bets I share, the higher my ranking will be.


*What else you should know about Bet-Share?*

Some other tips must be mentioned:

The promotion only available for prematch and live. If you didn’t read carefully of the rules, you may get a loss.

The winners ranks page will be update every day. If you want to hold your ranks at the top, just sharing your bets to others and encourage them to place bets. More more step must be pay attention to the statistics of the list.

As for me, the big prize is the motivation to share share my bets with my friends.

One person can connect with the same person to bet multiple times within 15 minutes, but the result is subject to settlement on ONEBET.



The promotion lasts for 10 days! In this period, seize the chance to be top 10 winners like me to get the attractive high prize.



Comparing with other platform, the promotion deserves trying. If you are interested in, come and join this promotion. You must be next winner as well as me!





More details are here: https://www.onebet.ug/en/betSharing

ONEBET web: https://www.onebet.ug/en/

ONEBET Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/onebetug/
​
ONEBET Twitter: https://twitter.com/OnebetC


----------

